# Male Xmas Case Swap 2008



## kabooby (1/10/08)

I was just thinking that we should get our buts into gear and get this running to give people enough time.

Same rules as last time 

1 Swap is open to the first 14 brewers to put there name on the list
2 Supply 14 bottles of your finest brew
3 Glass longnecks and 640ml PET bottles are fine
4 Swap date can be late November to early December

Add your name to the list

1 Kabooby


----------



## ham2k (1/10/08)

kabooby said:


> I was just thinking that we should get our buts into gear and get this running to give people enough time.
> 
> Same rules as last time
> 
> ...


----------



## lagers44 (1/10/08)

I was just thinking that we should get our buts into gear and get this running to give people enough time.

Same rules as last time 

1 Swap is open to the first 14 brewers to put there name on the list
2 Supply 14 bottles of your finest brew
3 Glass longnecks and 640ml PET bottles are fine
4 Swap date can be late November to early December

Add your name to the list

1 Kabooby 
2 ham2k
3 Lagers


----------



## MCT (1/10/08)

lagers44 said:


> I was just thinking that we should get our buts into gear and get this running to give people enough time.
> 
> Same rules as last time
> 
> ...


----------



## wambesi (1/10/08)

Same rules as last time

1 Swap is open to the first 14 brewers to put there name on the list
2 Supply 14 bottles of your finest brew
3 Glass longnecks and 640ml PET bottles are fine
4 Swap date can be late November to early December

Add your name to the list

1 Kabooby
2 ham2k
3 Lagers
4 MCT
5 wambesi


----------



## matti (1/10/08)

Same rules as last time

1 Swap is open to the first 14 brewers to put there name on the list
2 Supply 14 bottles of your finest brew
3 Glass longnecks and 640ml PET bottles are fine
4 Swap date can be late November to early December

Add your name to the list

1 Kabooby
2 ham2k
3 Lagers
4 MCT
5 wambesi 
6.Matti


----------



## dc59 (1/10/08)

Same rules as last time

1 Swap is open to the first 14 brewers to put there name on the list
2 Supply 14 bottles of your finest brew
3 Glass longnecks and 640ml PET bottles are fine
4 Swap date can be late November to early December

Add your name to the list

1 Kabooby
2 ham2k
3 Lagers
4 MCT
5 wambesi 
6.Matti
7 Dravid


----------



## wambesi (9/10/08)

Everyone too busy to reply....!

I now have to come up with a brew, or use one of my conditioning ones now....being all new batches of AG they might not be the best....mind you going from some of the comments the other night they're not all bad either. You know what they say, you are your own worst critic.


----------



## matti (20/10/08)

Same rules as last time

1 Swap is open to the first 14 brewers to put there name on the list
2 Supply 14 bottles of your finest brew
3 Glass longnecks and 640ml PET bottles are fine
4 Swap date can be late November to early December

Add your name to the list

1 Kabooby
2 ham2k
3 Lagers
4 MCT
5 wambesi
6.
7 Dravid

I am out!
To busy. work house and family.
Hope to be able to catch up on next get together anyway.
I'll keep you posted on yahoo
matti
Sincerest apologies.


----------



## agroholden (20/10/08)

matti said:


> Same rules as last time
> 
> 1 Swap is open to the first 14 brewers to put there name on the list
> 2 Supply 14 bottles of your finest brew
> ...




g'day hopefully i will not be workin for this one
it gets in the way of my beer studies
i have a couple of experiments i can choose from to bring along

1 Kabooby
2 ham2k
3 Lagers
4 MCT
5 wambesi
6 agroholden
7 Dravid


----------



## kabooby (21/10/08)

Glad you could join in Agro.

We may not need all 14 bottles, I guess it depends how many more people join the list.

Cough Linz! Cough Pumpy! Cough Franko! Cough

Any other brewers in the area that want to join in? don't be shy

Kabooby


----------



## arogers (26/10/08)

I might be able to participate this time, im planning a brew day next weekend - that should be enough time for the swap?

Where's the swap take place?


----------



## MCT (26/10/08)

regulator said:


> I might be able to participate this time, im planning a brew day next weekend - that should be enough time for the swap?
> 
> Where's the swap take place?



I haven't got enough time to brew especially for the swap, but seeing as though there is only a few of us I should have enough in bottles already to cover it. I think I've got 12 or so pilsners there and probably the same amount of an irish red. Now all that's required is a bit of self control :lol: 
Or I could put in some of the IPA I brewed for the NSW swap. I'll see how it comes out.


----------



## arogers (26/10/08)

yep count me in

1 Kabooby
2 ham2k
3 Lagers
4 MCT
5 wambesi
6 agroholden
7 Dravid
8 regulator


----------



## wambesi (27/10/08)

1 Kabooby
2 ham2k
3 Lagers
4 MCT
5 wambesi - Amarillo APA
6 agroholden
7 Dravid
8 regulator


Thought I'd add what I'm putting in.


----------



## Franko (27/10/08)

I'm out guys dont know when I'm going to brew again be in hospital Nov 5 and will be sore for a while

Franko


----------



## wambesi (27/10/08)

Franko said:


> I'm out guys dont know when I'm going to brew again be in hospital Nov 5 and will be sore for a while
> 
> Franko



All the best Franko, looking forward to meeting you sometime. Been following your label work for a while now and seeing as I'm now in that industry myself looking forward to a chat (and some beers!)


----------



## Franko (27/10/08)

wambesi said:


> All the best Franko, looking forward to meeting you sometime. Been following your label work for a while now and seeing as I'm now in that industry myself looking forward to a chat (and some beers!)



Sounds like a plan my friend cant wait to ha\ve a few beers with you to

Franko


----------



## pjwhite5 (30/10/08)

1 Kabooby
2 ham2k
3 Lagers
4 MCT
5 wambesi - Amarillo APA
6 agroholden
7 Dravid
8 regulator
9 Feelcede


Count me in, I will put something together

Cheers

Cede


----------



## kabooby (30/10/08)

Swap date will be the first Thursday in December at the monthly meet.

So whats everyone making?

1 Kabooby - Dunkelweizen
2 ham2k
3 Lagers
4 MCT
5 wambesi - Amarillo APA
6 agroholden
7 Dravid
8 regulator
9 Feelcede


----------



## ham2k (30/10/08)

So whats everyone making?

1 Kabooby - Dunkelweizen
2 ham2k - Koelsch?
3 Lagers
4 MCT
5 wambesi - Amarillo APA
6 agroholden
7 Dravid
8 regulator
9 Feelcede


----------



## kabooby (30/10/08)

I don't see a Kolsch listed anywhere in your signature Ham2k  

Running out of time 

Kabooby


----------



## pjwhite5 (2/11/08)

So whats everyone making?

1 Kabooby - Dunkelweizen
2 ham2k - Koelsch?
3 Lagers
4 MCT
5 wambesi - Amarillo APA
6 agroholden
7 Dravid
8 regulator
9 Feelcede - Smoky Golden Ale 

Hopefully it mellows out nicely for the swap


Cede


----------



## MCT (4/11/08)

1 Kabooby - Dunkelweizen
2 ham2k - Koelsch?
3 Lagers
4 MCT - Irish Red or IPA
5 wambesi - Amarillo APA
6 agroholden
7 Dravid
8 regulator
9 Feelcede - Smoky Golden Ale 

Brewing has slowed to a standstill here in the last month or 2 and stocks are dwindling.
I have 8 bottles of IPA and 12 bottles of Irish Red locked away so depends on the final numbers.

What I would do for a day off to brew..... damn night shift. <_<


----------



## kabooby (4/11/08)

Night shift  

Does that mean you wont be coming to Pumpy's on Friday night?

Kabooby


----------



## MCT (4/11/08)

kabooby said:


> Night shift
> 
> Does that mean you wont be coming to Pumpy's on Friday night?
> 
> Kabooby



Yep :angry: .
I'm just on call, so if alls quiet on the western front I might be able to drop in for a bit... but no beer.
See what happens. Do you know what time it kicks off at Pumpy's?


----------



## kabooby (4/11/08)

Not sure. Maybe around 6:30


----------



## dc59 (4/11/08)

1 Kabooby - Dunkelweizen
2 ham2k - Koelsch?
3 Lagers
4 MCT - Irish Red or IPA
5 wambesi - Amarillo APA
6 agroholden
_7 Dravid - porter_
8 regulator
9 Feelcede - Smoky Golden Ale

I was planning on doing a wheat beer but it would of been my first and I didn't want to use you all as guinea pigs for the second time in a row  . The bitter was my first AG attempt at the style last swap.

Also Pumps a big sorry I might be pulling out on Friday. I'll let you know when I know for sure. 

And lastly, hope your well Franko.

Dave.


----------



## Franko (4/11/08)

thanks Dravid.


well guys its tuesday night and I'm going in at 6:30 in the morning for spinal fun and games......

hope the night goes a cracker pumpy You know I wish I was there

Franko


----------



## MCT (4/11/08)

Franko said:


> thanks Dravid.
> 
> 
> well guys its tuesday night and I'm going in at 6:30 in the morning for spinal fun and games......
> ...



All the best bigfella, hope it goes well.


----------



## MattSR (10/11/08)

Gday fellas, count me in - i've got some Hefeweizen that Id like to share and get some opinions on


----------



## kabooby (10/11/08)

Sure thing Matt

1 Kabooby - Dunkelweizen
2 ham2k - Koelsch?
3 Lagers
4 MCT - Irish Red or IPA
5 wambesi - Amarillo APA
6 agroholden
7 Dravid - porter
8 regulator
9 Feelcede - Smoky Golden Ale
10 MattSR - Hefeweizen

Kabooby


----------



## lagers44 (15/11/08)

1 Kabooby - Dunkelweizen
2 ham2k - Koelsch?
3 Lagers - Brown Ale
4 MCT - Irish Red or IPA
5 wambesi - Amarillo APA
6 agroholden
7 Dravid - porter
8 regulator
9 Feelcede - Smoky Golden Ale
10 MattSR - Hefeweizen

Just finished fermenting & should be in bottles next weekend. I'm going to have 20 odd bottles so hopefully we have more join in the swap.


----------



## kabooby (18/11/08)

OK Guys, swap date is going to be on the same night as the monthly meet.

Thursday 4th September. We can do the swap after we have had something to eat to allow for anyone that turns up later.

For those that dont know, check the MALE page for details of the monthly meeting place.

Kabooby


----------



## arogers (1/12/08)

1 Kabooby - Dunkelweizen
2 ham2k - Koelsch?
3 Lagers - Brown Ale
4 MCT - Irish Red or IPA
5 wambesi - Amarillo APA
6 agroholden
7 Dravid - porter
8 regulator - APA
9 Feelcede - Smoky Golden Ale
10 MattSR - Hefeweizen


----------



## MCT (4/12/08)

regulator said:


> 1 Kabooby - Dunkelweizen
> 2 ham2k - Koelsch?
> 3 Lagers - Brown Ale
> 4 MCT - Irish Red - Ready to drink.
> ...



Cheers for an enjoyable evening fellas, the Irish Red has been in the bottle for 6 months and is good to go.


----------



## kabooby (4/12/08)

Your quick MCT <_< 

1 Kabooby - Dunkelweizen - Ready to drink. Bottled from the keg so use the whole bottle
2 ham2k - Koelsch?
3 Lagers - Brown Ale
4 MCT - Irish Red - Ready to drink.
5 wambesi - Amarillo APA
6 agroholden
7 Dravid - porter
8 regulator - APA
9 Feelcede - Smoky Golden Ale
10 MattSR - Hefeweizen


----------



## ham2k (4/12/08)

1 Kabooby - Dunkelweizen - Ready to drink. Bottled from the keg so use the whole bottle
2 ham2k - Koelsch - bottled on 30/11/08 so not ready for a while. 
3 Lagers - Brown Ale
4 MCT - Irish Red - Ready to drink.
5 wambesi - Amarillo APA
6 agroholden
7 Dravid - porter
8 regulator - APA
9 Feelcede - Smoky Golden Ale
10 MattSR - Hefeweizen


----------



## arogers (4/12/08)

1 Kabooby - Dunkelweizen - Ready to drink. Bottled from the keg so use the whole bottle
2 ham2k - Koelsch - bottled on 30/11/08 so not ready for a while.
3 Lagers - Brown Ale
4 MCT - Irish Red - Ready to drink.
5 wambesi - Amarillo APA
6 agroholden
7 Dravid - porter
8 regulator - APA - very little yeast to prime (bottled from keg), leave for a good month
9 Feelcede - Smoky Golden Ale
10 MattSR - Hefeweizen - ready to drink

thanks for a great night guys, sorry we weren't sure about the byo situation at the venue otherwise we would have brought some of our own to drink, those were some pretty fine brews - cheers!


----------



## lagers44 (5/12/08)

1 Kabooby - Dunkelweizen - Ready to drink. Bottled from the keg so use the whole bottle
2 ham2k - Koelsch - bottled on 30/11/08 so not ready for a while.
3 Lagers - Brown Ale - Leave at least 1 more week before chilling
4 MCT - Irish Red - Ready to drink.
5 wambesi - Amarillo APA
6 agroholden
7 Dravid - porter
8 regulator - APA - very little yeast to prime (bottled from keg), leave for a good month
9 Feelcede - Smoky Golden Ale
10 MattSR - Hefeweizen - ready to drink


----------



## wambesi (5/12/08)

1 Kabooby - Dunkelweizen - Ready to drink. Bottled from the keg so use the whole bottle
2 ham2k - Koelsch - bottled on 30/11/08 so not ready for a while.
3 Lagers - Brown Ale - Leave at least 1 more week before chilling
4 MCT - Irish Red - Ready to drink.
5 wambesi - Amarillo APA - Ready to go
6 agroholden
7 Dravid - porter
8 regulator - APA - very little yeast to prime (bottled from keg), leave for a good month
9 Feelcede - Smoky Golden Ale
10 MattSR - Hefeweizen - ready to drink

Yep, top night once again guys.


----------



## pjwhite5 (8/12/08)

1 Kabooby - Dunkelweizen - Ready to drink. Bottled from the keg so use the whole bottle
2 ham2k - Koelsch - bottled on 30/11/08 so not ready for a while.
3 Lagers - Brown Ale - Leave at least 1 more week before chilling
4 MCT - Irish Red - Ready to drink.
5 wambesi - Amarillo APA - Ready to go
6 agroholden
7 Dravid - porter
8 regulator - APA - very little yeast to prime (bottled from keg), leave for a good month
9 Feelcede - Smoky Golden Ale - I would leave for a couple more weeks, tastes ok, not yet fully carbonated yet
10 MattSR - Hefeweizen - ready to drink


Thanks all for a great night and some great beer.

Cheers All

PJ

PS. the Smoked Golden ale is mine


----------



## wambesi (14/12/08)

Alrighty then let me be the first to write up....
Now I am really bad at describing tastes etc, so you get what your given!

*4 MCT - Irish Red - Ready to drink.*
Never tried this style before so had no idea what to expect but it was quite nice.
Small head on the pour which disappeared soon after and left a sweetish dark red/brown ale.

Very easy to drink, cheers MCT.


----------



## lagers44 (30/12/08)

Alright , time to spill the beans on some swap brews i've had

5 Wambesi - Amarillo APA
Excellent long lasting head right to the bottom of the glass & spot-on carbonation. It was a golden colour but had some haze to it as well , which could be due to incomplete mash OR too much wheat malt. The aroma was good and spicy with an excellent hop flavour & good balance of bitterness that lasts to the end carying the flavour with it.

Excellent refreshing beer.


----------



## lagers44 (30/12/08)

10 MattSR - Hefeweizen

Excellent high carbonation kept the thick white head going. Golden straw colour & crystal clear. The aroma has a light malt sweetness with some sourness & clove. The palate is initially clovey with some upfront sweetness which leaves some at the end resulting in a medium bodied beer which may be a tad sweet for some. The clove wasn't excessive which was good for me cause i don't like too much of it.
Great beer , you should have no regrets.

Lagers


----------



## lagers44 (30/12/08)

9 Feelcede - Smokey Golden ale

A golden amber colour but cloudy. Good carbonation & creamy head. The nose has some sweet maltyness with some hop spice as well. Can't detect any smokeyness but the flavour is great, malty yet dry with a good hop flavour & bitterness. It's the hop flavour that really has my interest , excellent beer.
I'm starting to think mine isn't up to the mark this time !

Lagers


----------



## wambesi (30/12/08)

I was wondering if anyone else had started drinking them yet. 
I've only had the one yet, but planning on maybe one or two tomorrow night.....


----------



## lagers44 (30/12/08)

3 Lagers - Brown Ale

A reddish brown colour with not much head but reasonable carbonation for an ale. The aroma was malty with somw chocolate character. Palate was light & refreshing with a slightly toasty character & dryish finish, no hop character at all. Tastes more like what a mild should be. Easy drinking 
un-challenging beer, quite good.

Lagers


----------



## pjwhite5 (30/12/08)

Ok, only new to describing the beers I have drunk, so here I go.

1 Kabooby - Dunkelweizen - Ready to drink. Bottled from the keg so use the whole bottle.

Nice very dark ruby red in colour, I found carbonation to be ok although it didnt keep its head. Nice kind of sweet roasted aroma with a little bit of a tart roasty flavour to a hefe wheat with a light to medium body. 
This is only the second Dunkelweizen I have had so I am no expert, but I really enjoyed this one.

Cheers

PJ


----------



## pjwhite5 (30/12/08)

10 MattSR - Hefeweizen

Nice crystal clear straw like colour, high carbonation with a thick head that lasted. I found it to have a pretty strong clove like flavour but I couldnt pick any banana flavours. I found it to be relatively sweet with a slight spicy note with a dry like finish.

Another enjoyable beer

cheers

PJ


----------



## wambesi (10/1/09)

>>>1 Kabooby - Dunkelweizen

Drank this one a while back but forgot I had until I just checked the fridge!
From what I can remember  it was not bad. darker colour although I'm now finding wheats are not my top choice for beers.
But in saying that I had no problem throwing it down!

>>>9 Feelncede - Smokey Golden ale

Nice golden colour. Carbonation maybe a little low for an APA I'm thinking, but not by much.
I think I'm finding a little smoky flavour on the back afterwards - drinking it as I type.
Not as harsh a "bite" as my golden ale - working on that!


----------



## kabooby (12/1/09)

I have had all of mine except for the smokey golden. Unfortunately I had them in a fridge that decided it was going to freeze them  

Anyway after I let them defrost most of them were still good

Enjoyed all the beers so thanks guys

Kabooby


----------



## pjwhite5 (13/1/09)

5 wambesi - Amarillo APA 

Found to be light golden in colour, well carbonated but the head didnt last (I think my glass wasnt beer clean) it had a good citrusy aroma and a sweet malty and citrusy flavour that wasnt over powering. I really enjoyed this beer, wishing I had another.


Cheers


PJ


----------



## pjwhite5 (14/1/09)

3 Lagers - Brown Ale

Dark brown in colour, didnt head up but found it to be carbonated. Nice malty profile with a chocolate finish. Very easy to drink, very enjoyable

Cheers

PJ


----------



## pjwhite5 (14/1/09)

4 MCT - Irish Red

I think there could be something wrong with my bottle, no real pressure release upon opening the bottle, poured and got half a glass of head, cidery smell and flavour.

I couldnt drink it.

Sorry

PJ


----------



## pjwhite5 (16/1/09)

8 regulator - APA 

light golden in colour, well carbonated and the head lased all the way down the glass (cleaned glass several times and rinsed with hot clean water), not citrusy as I am use to, but a very enjoyable drink.

Cheers

PJ


----------



## pjwhite5 (17/1/09)

2 ham2k - Koelsch 

Had to try before work stops me from sampling Homebrew for a While. Straw like in colour, and slightly carbonated with a thin head (probably due to being young). I don't believe I have had a Koelsch before, I found it to have a sweet maltiness with a small amount of hop bitterness and I cannot find the words for the aroma. I thoroughly enjoyed this beer, I think I have found new favorite beer.

Cheers

PJ

Thats all beers tasted, thanks for those that went into the swap.


----------



## wambesi (18/1/09)

>> ham2k - Koelsch

Sipping on this one right now.
An amber colour initially poured with a small head which then disappeared.

Very pleasant tasting, I haven't had one before so it was quite a treat. Sweet tasting and not heavily carbonated. Might have to look into brewing one.


----------



## wambesi (20/1/09)

>> regulator - APA

Poured with a big head which reduced down to a thin layer, but kept there.
Quite carbonated, I don't know how to really explain but tastes a little grassy on the back to me (not bad though) I think it just needs a little more conditioning time - mine usually have it early on.
Nice drop, about to pour the rest and drink it down with some homemade sausage rolls for dinner.


----------



## lagers44 (28/1/09)

8 APA

Slightly cloudy light amber colour with great carbonation & good head that lasts to the bottom of the glass. The aroma was nice & citrusy & the flavour was hoppy with good bitterness behind it. A nice dry beer with freat flavour & aroma, excellent job.

Hope mine turns out this good.

Lagers


----------

